# 9800GX2, only one shader clock?



## Ascadia (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this normal? 

Shader for the first "card" appears grayed out


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Try GPU-Z v0.2.8. yet?


----------



## Ascadia (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, just did and its the same issue, shader clock on the first card is still not showing up.

I'm begining to worry that something may be wrong with the card >.>


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

that would always when i tried enabling sli in vista get the new 177.98 drivers and install those after you uninstall the old ones and see what happens.


----------



## Ascadia (Sep 25, 2008)

Solaris, your wonderful!

While I didn't go for the 177.98, I found that eVGA had released a version of 178.13 and it seems to have fixed the shader clock recognition issue.

I'm going to run some benchmarks and seeif this fixes the performance issues I was having. 

Thank you!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ascadia said:


> Solaris, your wonderful!
> 
> While I didn't go for the 177.98, I found that eVGA had released a version of 178.13 and it seems to have fixed the shader clock recognition issue.
> 
> ...



no problem man im glad it worked out for ya  its happened to me so i know reinstalling the drivers usually does it i only reccomended .98's because the new ones werent out yet


----------

